# Potato Pealer



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you always get stuck peeling the taters when there is a 10 or 20 pound sack to peal?

Well, here is a new idea and it only takes a couple of minutes.

http://www.appliancevideo.com/?post_type=articles&p=6309


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

Hey, a guy could add about 50 empty 30-06 brass to that bucket of taters and get them cleaned at the same time.

.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Just make sure it's a NEW toilet brush.


----------

